# Easier Time Getting Sex, Guys or Ladies?



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I know this has been a hotly debated topic in the past, so why not bring it back to life >. An experiment was done back in April where a female asked 100 random guys if they would have sex with her, and her success rate was 30%:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBtF3I7fDfU

Just yesterday another video was posted, this time with the guy asking 100 females for sex. His success rate was 0%.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjR9F9tPNhc

Draw your own conclusions :wink2:


----------



## Spitfire (Jun 6, 2015)

That's pretty funny.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Keep in mind that a random man coming up to a woman asking for sex is a lot more dangerous to a woman than it is the other way around. We have to be more careful for physical and sexual attacks. *Not that they don't also happen to men*
We are also subjected to harassment, name calling, etc.

Just a few weeks ago I was walking to the store, minding my own business and have a guy on a bike come up to me all "Hey baby, wanna come hang out" I ignore it escalates, he follows "baby, baby come on, don't be rude" which turned into name calling and insults when I continued to ignore him and I had to wait in the store until he was gone because he stayed in the parking lot for a while. 
I'm not even sure if some people could understand the fear that it can give a person. I guess picture yourself in prison and having some big, tough guy shouting that stuff to you as you walk to the cafeteria. 

These kinds of creepy things happen all the time, our guards are up. A lot of men do not have that same fear. It's not an accurate measure of how easy or hard is to get laid in normal circumstances. 

All that said- my H has always had a much easier time getting sex than I ever have. Not because I am ugly or fat or undesirable. It all depends on the person.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> I know this has been a hotly debated topic in the past, so why not bring it back to life >. An experiment was done back in April where a female asked 100 random guys if they would have sex with her, and her success rate was 30%:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBtF3I7fDfU
> 
> ...


It depends on the guy. If he is known to be rich or famous, he will have a lot better results.

On the other hand, it doesn't matter very much if a woman is rich or famous; if she is at least reasonably attractive, she will not have much trouble even in such a weird situation, much less in one that looks less like a "Candid Camera" moment...


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I would say he got 3 positive results. going from a cold approach that's pretty good. Way better than I give tele marketers. If I'm in a good mood I might mess with them a while but I never take them seriously. SGC brings up a very good point. So many women live in this constant state of dread. I really don't know how you handle it. How fear of all men is taught right along side of The prince charming myth is a mystery to me. How can you live your life hoping that some day a really creepy sexual predator will offer you a big Diamond?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't live in a constant state of dread or fear all men and I don't think most women do either, I would just be cautious to protect myself in situations like a guy randomly coming up to me to ask for sex.

Meeting a man in a typical situation is less risky. I took my H home with me the first night I met him. The guy harassing you on the street isn't ever going to be Prince Charming.


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm surprised the female success rate is as low as 30%. I would have thought at least 50%.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Joey2k said:


> I'm surprised the female success rate is as low as 30%. I would have thought at least 50%.


I suspect that is because a lot of the men thought that they were the subject of a practical joke.

Which would be a pretty accurate assessment.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I once saw a similar youtube video where a guy tried to hook up with random women, but he tried using two alternate scenarios.

#1 He would stand by a cheap car and try pickup lines to get girls attention (every woman ignored him).

#2 He stood next to an extraordinary sports car and use the same pickup line. What is funny is that once he convinces them to go somewhere he then walks over to a cheaper car and these women all suddenly freak out run away (except one)!

I only wish Borat would do a clip driving one of these trying to find some hot vagine:










Unfortunately women know to steer clear of Borat since he drives an ice cream truck with an angry bear hanging out the window:


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
So many variables. Were they equally attractive? I don't know who could judge - I think the woman was very attractive, but I'm not able to judge the guys appearance. 

As someone said, women are generally at more risk accepting requests for casual sex. 

Neither of them was actually going to have sex - its not clear how well each of them hid that. 

Even if I were not married, if a random attractive woman walked up and asked me for sex, I'd say no, just because the situation is unusual that I would be concerned it was some sort of setup. Its not that I wouldn't enjoy sex with a random person, but that on a brief contact I wouldn't be at all sure that sex was what they wanted.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Since this is the sex in marriage forum, did the female experimenter marry - and then divorce - each guy before moving to the next? Her success rate would have gone down considerably, then. And the male experimenter would not only still get zero sex, they'd each take half his remaining assets! Talk about a losing proposition.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> So many variables. Were they equally attractive? I don't know who could judge - I think the woman was very attractive, but I'm not able to judge the guys appearance.
> 
> As someone said, women are generally at more risk accepting requests for casual sex.
> ...


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Joey2k said:


> I'm surprised the female success rate is as low as 30%. I would have thought at least 50%.


If you've ever had a woman walk up to you and randomly offer you sex, even if she's hot, it's quite creepy and immediately makes you wonder what you're going to catch, or if it's a set-up. 

I honestly don't think I've ever actually said yes to that situation, but I have had women say yes to it (not common but has happened). 

So my experience is actually opposite of that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think walking up to random strangers on the street and asking for sex is what most guys mean when they say it is easier for women to get sex. I think closer is going to a party or a bar and chatting up someone next to you. After an hour or 2 of talking, you say "look, I want to be straight with you. I am lonely and horny, and you looked like a decent enough person who seemed available. I want to go home with you tonight and have sex. After that, I never want to see you again. If you see me here next week, act like you don't know me. Does that work for you?" Do you think males and females would be equally successful at getting consent to "no strings sex"? Asking honestly and not with a pre-conceived notion that I know the answer. I know my experiences with going out into the world and trying to find a partner tremendously skews my views on how the "mating game" is for most people.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Holdingontoit said:


> I don't think walking up to random strangers on the street and asking for sex is what most guys mean when they say it is easier for women to get sex. I think closer is going to a party or a bar and chatting up someone next to you. After an hour or 2 of talking, you say "look, I want to be straight with you. I am lonely and horny, and you looked like a decent enough person who seemed available. I want to go home with you tonight and have sex. After that, I never want to see you again. If you see me here next week, act like you don't know me. Does that work for you?" Do you think males and females would be equally successful at getting consent to "no strings sex"? Asking honestly and not with a pre-conceived notion that I know the answer. I know my experiences with going out into the world and trying to find a partner tremendously skews my views on how the "mating game" is for most people.



My guess is whoever is trying to pick up the people with the lowest self esteem! If anyone said I was "decent enough of a person and available" as a way of trying to ask for sex, I'd be insulted and walk away. Sorry, that doesn't sound like very much fun. Sounds like it'd be a night of bad sex with someone who just wanted a warm body to stick it in. 

Keep in mind too, a lot of people need their head in the game in order to even have an orgasm or even get aroused. 
Being told that he thinks you're "decent enough" isn't likely to get the juices flowing.....


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

To put it into basic, not-very-nice terms...

If an ugly, mean guy walks into a bar, he'll probably walk out alone.

If an ugly, mean woman walks into a bar, she can probably find someone willing to take her home. He might not be a prize, but he'd be willing. 

If both sexes weren't picky about who they accepted, i think women would get more hits. But if you figure in each person's own standards for acceptable partners, it might be closer to equal.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

So who has an easier time getting sex - a married or single?


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Female selection is the design of the animal kingdom....DUDE


----------



## lovecat (Jul 31, 2015)

I think walking up to someone on the street in the middle of the day and asking is much different than asking at a nightclub. Both sexes would get better responses.


----------

